# Kato Unitrack N Dog-bone Geometry



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I posted this in the layout design section of the forum. Wasn't really sure where was best to post it. Anyway... here is the link.

Kato Unitrack N Dog-Bone Geometry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The actual location doesn't really matter, but it's generally best to only post something once. Keeps all the discussion in the same place.


----------

